# Say a prayer for me please



## TJay (Mar 1, 2022)

I'm have surgery tomorrow, a lumbar laminectomy.  The last two or three years have been difficult due to back pain, sciatica and numbness in my legs.  I have witnessed the power of prayer on this forum many times and hope you all might say one for me!


----------



## Milkman (Mar 1, 2022)

Will do.  Prayers for relief and results with a quick recovery 

I will need similar surgery one day.


----------



## JustUs4All (Mar 1, 2022)

You got it TJay.  Best of luck with the surgery.  Hope you are back up and at em soon.


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 1, 2022)

Prayers from here,that your surgery will go well and you have a quick recovery.


----------



## marlin (Mar 1, 2022)

Prayers for a successful surgery and speedy recovery.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Mar 1, 2022)

Prayers that the Doc can get you feeling well.


----------



## Railroader (Mar 1, 2022)

Up goes a prayer for TJay... ?

Look after him, Lord!


----------



## The Original Rooster (Mar 1, 2022)

Sure thing TJay!


----------



## 4HAND (Mar 1, 2022)

Yes sir, praying for you.


----------



## Silver Britches (Mar 1, 2022)

You got it! Wishing you the very best, TJay!


----------



## Deerhead (Mar 1, 2022)

Prayers sent.  Hope all goes well


----------



## Redbow (Mar 1, 2022)

Prayers sent. May the Lord God guide the surgeon's hand to your complete and speedy recovery.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 1, 2022)

Hope all goes well for you.


----------



## Waddams (Mar 1, 2022)

Saying prayers. My dad has had this done twice. He came out okay both times, and where he couldn't move real well before, the procedure improved things for him both times. He still isn't perfect, but without the surgeries, he'd likely be in a wheelchair.

It's tough to go through, but if you need it, it's worth it.


----------



## camper34 (Mar 1, 2022)

I just thanked the Lord for what He’s is going to do for you 


TJay said:


> I'm have surgery tomorrow, a lumbar laminectomy.  The last two or three years have been difficult due to back pain, sciatica and numbness in my legs.  I have witnessed the power of prayer on this forum many times and hope you all might say one for me!


----------



## JROESEL (Mar 1, 2022)

Prayers from our family


----------



## AceOfTheBase (Mar 1, 2022)

Best of luck TJ & quick recovery. 
Had a lumbar hemilaminectomy in 2007 (L3/4/5/S1). 
One of the best decisions of my life.
Had a really good surgeon, it was like a switch had been flipped and my legs and feet were normal again.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Mar 1, 2022)

Prayers sent.


----------



## pjciii (Mar 1, 2022)

Prayers sent. I have a herniated Disk between L4-L5. I myself have been trying everything other than surgery. I have heard from others to 
That rehab is very important.


----------



## bilgerat (Mar 1, 2022)

Prayers on the way


----------



## antharper (Mar 1, 2022)

Prayers from me !


----------



## Raylander (Mar 1, 2022)

Prayin for a successful surgery that brings you some relief!


----------



## Havana Dude (Mar 1, 2022)

I’m 4 back surgeries in. Listen to what they tell you to do. Did I mention, listen to what they tell you to do? Do it. 2021 for me was 3 back surgeries and recovery. I ain’t there yet. I have lumbar and thoracic issues. Surgery helped, but I’m not where I would
Like to be at 56. Do as they say for best results. Prayers.


----------



## OwlRNothing (Mar 2, 2022)

Brother I will be praying hard for you. I'm having the same thing done next week. May God grant us both strength and peace and a quick healing after the fix. Prayers up, man.


----------



## Milkman (Mar 2, 2022)

@TJay give us a report when you feel like it.


----------



## formula1 (Mar 2, 2022)

Praying for recovery now. I hope you a mending and fully recover. I am quite familiar with your plight and know our God will hold you in His hands!


----------



## gacowboy (Mar 2, 2022)

Prayers for a great recovery


----------



## dslc6487 (Mar 2, 2022)

Prayers for you and your family.  Hope for a successful surgery and fast recovery


----------



## TJay (Mar 4, 2022)

Thanks for all the prayers and well wishes, I am at home.  Surgery went well, he did decompression on l2-l3, l3-l4 and l4-l5.  He said there was an awful lot of arthritus and one area where it was really tight caused him to nick the dura (the dura is kind of like the sleeve around the spinal cord) which caused a small leak of spinal fluid.  He patched it but it resulted in and extra night in the hospital.  Also had to lay flat on my back no leaving the bed or rolling over except to whiz for a little over 24 hours which was very difficult to do.  Apparently the body is not quick about replacing spinal fluid and can cause sever headache if your not completely flat and immobile.  Anyway I'm home and thankful for all the good care at the hospital and my homies here on the Forum!


----------



## Milkman (Mar 4, 2022)

TJay said:


> Thanks for all the prayers and well wishes, I am at home.  Surgery went well, he did decompression on l2-l3, l3-l4 and l4-l5.  He said there was an awful lot of arthritus and one area where it was really tight caused him to nick the dura (the dura is kind of like the sleeve around the spinal cord) which caused a small leak of spinal fluid.  He patched it but it resulted in and extra night in the hospital.  Also had to lay flat on my back no leaving the bed or rolling over except to whiz for a little over 24 hours which was very difficult to do.  Apparently the body is not quick about replacing spinal fluid and can cause sever headache if your not completely flat and immobile.  Anyway I'm home and thankful for all the good care at the hospital and my homies here on the Forum!



? ?


----------



## fredw (Mar 4, 2022)

Prayers for you.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 4, 2022)

TJ, My continued Prayers are being sent up for your healing process to go really well so that you can get back to being able to have a normal routine of sorts.

OwlRNothing,   My Prayers are also being sent up for you as you soon face this same type surgery.  I hope that both of you gentleman can get well afterwards and get back to somewhat normal.


----------



## fishfryer (Mar 4, 2022)

TJay said:


> Thanks for all the prayers and well wishes, I am at home.  Surgery went well, he did decompression on l2-l3, l3-l4 and l4-l5.  He said there was an awful lot of arthritus and one area where it was really tight caused him to nick the dura (the dura is kind of like the sleeve around the spinal cord) which caused a small leak of spinal fluid.  He patched it but it resulted in and extra night in the hospital.  Also had to lay flat on my back no leaving the bed or rolling over except to whiz for a little over 24 hours which was very difficult to do.  Apparently the body is not quick about replacing spinal fluid and can cause sever headache if your not completely flat and immobile.  Anyway I'm home and thankful for all the good care at the hospital and my homies here on the Forum!


Glad it turned out well


----------



## OwlRNothing (Mar 4, 2022)

That is amazing news! Praise God! Glad to hear it for ya.


----------



## TJay (Mar 5, 2022)

OwlRNothing said:


> Brother I will be praying hard for you. I'm having the same thing done next week. May God grant us both strength and peace and a quick healing after the fix. Prayers up, man.


Just seeing this, good luck with your surgery.  I'm still kind of sore but I can already feel a lot of improvement in the type of pain and lack of mobility I was experiency prior to surgery.  Keep us posted and I'll say a prayer for you!


----------



## AceOfTheBase (Mar 5, 2022)

Great news TJ,
plus stay on top of the PT,  no-more & no-less..


----------



## dwhee87 (Mar 5, 2022)

Prayers for a quick recovery,  Tjay.


----------



## Redbow (Mar 6, 2022)

Glad to hear that your surgery went well and you are on the mend. God is good.


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 6, 2022)

Glad to hear you’re doing well after surgery. Prayers sent for a full recovery


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 6, 2022)

Prayers for normalcy and quality of life once again !


----------



## tcward (Mar 7, 2022)

Tjay our thoughts and prayers are still with you! God bless!


----------



## TJay (Mar 23, 2022)

tcward said:


> Tjay our thoughts and prayers are still with you! God bless!


Thanks man!  I am better every day and have started going to the park to walk to try and get ready for turkey season.  I am deliberately taking it easy so not to mess anything up.  All of the type of pain I had (sciatica, numbness and hip pain)  are gone.  I still have a little hip pain but the doc says where there was nerve damage it may take a few months.  The toughest part now is my leg and hip muscles are so weak from lack of use.  For the last two years walking was just too uncomfortable so I gave it up.  But legs and hips are getting stronger and I hope to be up to about a mile and a half by the turkey opener.  Thanks for the prayers, that is the best therapy!


----------



## Silver Britches (Mar 23, 2022)

TJay said:


> Thanks man!  I am better every day and have started going to the park to walk to try and get ready for turkey season.  I am deliberately taking it easy so not to mess anything up.  All of the type of pain I had (sciatica, numbness and hip pain)  are gone.  I still have a little hip pain but the doc says where there was nerve damage it may take a few months.  The toughest part now is my leg and hip muscles are so weak from lack of use.  For the last two years walking was just too uncomfortable so I gave it up.  But legs and hips are getting stronger and I hope to be up to about a mile and a half by the turkey opener.  Thanks for the prayers, that is the best therapy!


Good to hear! Continue to improve, bud.


----------



## CarolinaDawg (Mar 23, 2022)

TJay said:


> I'm have surgery tomorrow, a lumbar laminectomy.  The last two or three years have been difficult due to back pain, sciatica and numbness in my legs.  I have witnessed the power of prayer on this forum many times and hope you all might say one for me!


Praying for you


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 23, 2022)

Hoping for a full recovery for you. Great to hear you are doing well.


----------



## JustUs4All (Mar 23, 2022)

Keep after it @TJay and don't forget to sling a 25lb sack over one shoulder to simulate carrying a dead bird out of the woods.


----------



## OwlRNothing (Mar 25, 2022)

Good to hear TJay! Keep at it and just don't get over confident. My procedure two weeks ago went well, too and like you, I hope to be back in action in the outdoors by late summer or fall. Hurts to miss spring fishing, etc.  but hopefully worth it in the long run. Proud of you and your progress! take care. hope you keep on getting better every day.


----------



## TJay (Mar 25, 2022)

OwlRNothing said:


> Good to hear TJay! Keep at it and just don't get over confident. My procedure two weeks ago went well, too and like you, I hope to be back in action in the outdoors by late summer or fall. Hurts to miss spring fishing, etc.  but hopefully worth it in the long run. Proud of you and your progress! take care. hope you keep on getting better every day.


Thanks for the good words Owl!  I had been wondering how you were getting on.  Glad everything went well and you are progressing nicely.  I overdid it a little yesterday and I sure knew it this morning.  Got to remember to take it easy!


----------

